
Ask HN: Is dokku-alt maintained anymore? - karlcoelho1
dokku-alt (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dokku-alt&#x2F;dokku-alt) was created to make Dokku the original project more functional. As of right now, dokku-alt&#x27;s latest commit was in April, and the main project is getting frequent updates. If I was installing dokku on a server, which project should I use?
======
josegonzalez
In case it is useful for someone in the future, here is my response on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/docker/comments/3wfmzj/is_dokkualt_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/docker/comments/3wfmzj/is_dokkualt_maintained_anymore/cxwx9iy)

